# Nurgle daemon army for sale uk only



## Justthestandard (Jan 2, 2016)

1 greater daemon painted well (maggoth model green stuff where rider should be)

10 nurgle plague bearers painted similar to greater unclean one 

20 built unpainted plague bearers 

£40

PayPal transaction covers both of us
Tracked mail only 
U.K. Only 

Many thanks


----------

